# Power Pack/controller recommendations?



## 7&45 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
About two months ago we got a starter set in HO for my oldest son (4). We are going to expand the layout a bit, and I want to add a second independently controlled track to eliminate fights over the controls between my boys (youngest is two). That way they can each run their own train. 

I was planning at this point to run one of the tracks with the Bachmann starter controller DC primarily for my youngest, and get a second slightly better quality controller for the other, but I'd like to keep it simple. 


I have looked a bit at controllers for sale, but I don't know if there is anything I should be looking for. Can anyone offer advice or a recommend anything? 

ETA: I assume any HO controller would be compatible with any track?

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

MRC sells pretty good DC controlers if not the best ones.I have a Tech 4 model 220 that I like a lot.


----------



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

Paul, Jake's right about the MRC controller. I use to run the cheapo controllers that came with train sets. But when I needed an extra one I bought a MRC Tech II 1500 off of e-bay. I loved it so much over those cheapo's that I bought two more. There's a world of difference. What I love about them is the momentum switch. Turn it on and crank up the power and the train starts a slow and gradual accending speed til it reaches your setting, same for decending speed. Just my thoughts.

Steve


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Can not go wrong with a MRC controller (unless the factory forgot to do a quality check)


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Go used MRC. there are a ton of them out there. Are you near the twin citys?


----------



## 7&45 (Jul 11, 2012)

By Mankato...


----------

